# CAO pronunciation



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I've admitted that I'm a noob to the 'serious' cigar smoking scene. As such, I'm stumped as to how some of these cigar manufacturers are pronounced. 

I've been eyeing a CAO sampler online, and I may just purchase a couple at a local store, but what, exactly, do I ask for?!

C-A-O (initials)? "Ciao", like the salutation? Gah!!

I've had to grossly mispronounce wine that I've wanted to order based on description and I sound like a total idiot. Or is there perhaps a link somewhere that already has these brands spelled phonetically?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

C A O

Don't feal bad, I hear noobs at the B&M ask for them like a asian saying "cow"....... but its C A O


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

There is a link somewhere from about a year ago that has a whole bunch of 'em...can't think what the title was, but I'm pretty sure it was similar to yours...wish I could remember.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

see ay oh (C A O)

They are the owner's initials I believe.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> see ay oh (C A O)
> 
> They are the owner's initials I believe.


that made me laugh...and yes they are his initials


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! I actually found an old thread with some more pronunciations, but I don't have enough posts to be able to share links. If you google "cigar brand pronunciations" it's the second result.


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

They're right it's C A O. Pronounced like Kraa-p


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I like the Brazilia Go!..so they can't all be k-rap! I have been pronouncing it like Ciao.. Sounds better....than C-A-O,and easier


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ThomasHudson said:


> They're right it's C A O. Pronounced like Kraa-p


Maybe if you all ever smoke are My Father LE, sure everything will taste like crap. It's your opinion, but that's a little harsh considering their line is broad.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I even like their....cherrybomb!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> see ay oh (C A O)


This is how I've been pronouncing it. And I felt certain that I was correct. I was smoking one at the bar last week, and this big biker dude comes in and asks me what it is...when I tell him it's a C.A.O. he looks at me like I've got three heads. I showed him the band and he said, "OH! You mean Kay-yo!"

I didn't argue with him, but I thought he was wrong and I was right.

Thanks for the confirmation :thumb:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ThomasHudson said:


> They're right it's C A O. Pronounced like Kraa-p


You'd be an aficionado then I assume. Not expensive enough for your palate or just too common?


> ******** brings an heir of old school class to cigar smoking


 Smoke what ever you like but no need to shit can everyone whom does not smoke what you do.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

ThomasHudson said:


> They're right it's C A O. Pronounced like Kraa-p


Personally, I find a lot of their cigars to be very tasty.


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

See Ay Oh ( C_A_O), that's how I've always pronounced it & heard it pronounced, from friends to tobacconists. I like quite a few of their smokes, so I'm with some others here & don't agree with the "kraa-p" tag at all.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I've had the Italia and Brazilia, enjoyed them both. Smoking the Italia Piccolo now and really enjoying it as well.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> Personally, I find a lot of their cigars to be very tasty.


True, very true. 
I haven't had a bad CAO that I can remember... I've had a good many of thier cigars, but still got more to try. But overall they are pretty tasty!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Aye C A O ... Just say out the letters. One of my favorite cigars for the price by far.


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

SEE A OH

One of the best sticks I've ever had was a CAO anniversary box pressed torpedo. I had it the day my then ladyfriend now wife was taking her teacher's license exam. 

It was freaking delicious, and I wish I had bought 10 boxes of them.


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

CAO is an acronym. Otherwise, you're just being shouty.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

C.A.O. - Cano A. Ozgener


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> I was smoking one at the bar last week, and this big biker dude comes in and asks me what it is...when I tell him it's a C.A.O. he looks at me like I've got three heads. I showed him the band and he said, "OH! You mean Kay-yo!"
> 
> I didn't argue with him, but I thought he was wrong and I was right.


LMAO. That would make me lose the plot laughing. Obviously mr biker dude has aspirations to become a yuppie in a future life or something. :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------

